# Spanakopita



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I recently discovered this treat. I found a recipe in Health magazine and tried it out. It uses spinach, feta, romano, salt, peper, nutmeg, and an egg white. What ingredients do you use? I was thinking of kicking it up a notch with scallions. Just curious as to what you guys use.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

These are a favorite of mine! I don't use Romano, and I use a whole egg and hold off on the salt as most feta I've used is salty enough. The nutmeg is a nice touch. I've wanted to try using a bit of chopped Roma tomato pulp, but I'm worried it may be too wet for the phyllo. Scallions would be nice; I'd think about sauteing them a bit to take out some of their moisture. BTW, if you're putting cheese in them, I believe they're officially spanakotiropitas (tiro = cheese in Greek). Are you making one big pie or triangles? I make both large pies and triangles of meal size and hor d'oeuvre size.

[ May 31, 2001: Message edited by: Mezzaluna ]


----------



## ziggy (May 14, 2001)

ummm...a family favorite! here's our recipe handed down from Yiayia(grandmother): spinach, eggs, feta, green onions(we don't saute ours), fresh dill, white pepper. For ease we use chopped frozen spinach - be sure to squeeze out all the water. Always use fresh phyllo dough, not previously frozen. And we alway use unsalted butter to butter the sheets.


----------



## papa (Oct 5, 2001)

Dear Svadisthana:

Spanakopita is my most favorite dish!

I have to admit that I am very proud of my Spinach Pie recipe. To see my recipe follow this link: http://www.olivetree.cc/RECspinach.htm

I hope you like it.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

Thank you all for the recipes and suggestions. I made some today with the scallions(sauteed)and they were fabulous. I think it was mostly the fresh spinach from the farmers market I got yesterday. I have always made them into the little triangles, never a pie. 

Papa, 
I will be trying your recipe soon! It sounds wonderful.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Dear Papa,

I'm finally printing out a bunch of recipes this morning - now that I finally bought some paper. I have to say, I just love your website!!! What wonderful recipes - I look forward to making your spinach pie.


----------



## g-man (Feb 20, 2008)

Frozen spanakopita: Two weeks ago I made spanakopita triangles, approximately 40. I wrapped most of them in saran, arranged them in a freezer bag, and stowed them in the freezer compartment at the bottom of my fridge. Now, tonight, I want to re-heat a half-dozen or so; this will be a first for me. So—how do I go about it? Should they be thawed first? Can they be sautéed in butter and olive oil? Would it be better to re-heat them in the oven, and, if so, at what temperature and upon which rack (lower, middle, upper?) and for how long? If I reheat in the oven would it make sense to brush the surfaces with a little clarified butter?

     And, just a brief note about store-bought frozen phyllo sheets. I've never had a problem with them. I've used supermarket phyllo for spanakopita and baclava on a number of occasions and been perfectly happy with the results. Two things to remember: 1. begin thawing the phyllo, in the fridge, at least the day before you plan to use it; a full 24 hours thawing time is not too much. Properly thawed the ultra-thin sheets will separate one from the other without sticking; 2. As you work try to keep the stack of sheets covered with a clean, slightly damp, cloth (exposed to the air, phyllo quickly dries out.)

      But—how am I to deal with my frozen spinach pies?

                                                 G-man


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Take out what you need put on parchment paper brush with butter and bake till golden brown. Can be done from fridge or frozen state. Dont overcook


----------



## scubadoo97 (Nov 7, 2011)

Agreed cook from frozen state. No need to thaw


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

We make our own phyllo/strudel leaf for burek, anyone else?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

No way I make my own stan. but buy the phyllo. We make to many and its to time consuming. And there is no way I could get layers that thin without special equipment.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm no good at making pastry dough so I wouldn't dream of making my own phyllo.  I do wish there was better phyllo on the market however, the only phyllo and puff pastry I find is processed and has too many ingredients in it that I can't pronounce.  Tastes good though.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

chefedb said:


> No way I make my own stan. but buy the phyllo. We make to many and its to time consuming. And there is no way I could get layers that thin without special equipment.


All you need is a big table and some good music




  








padeswood 028.jpg




__
kippers


__
Nov 1, 2012








I made this span in kendal flo for the greek easter celebration.My wife made and pulled the pastry, we did not want a roll so I cut it into squares.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

What you are showing is puff paste not phylo. Let me see you roll out phylo. Puff dough is easy. Roll out dot/ rest roll out dot rest 3 times let rest then roll and use. Phylo doesn't work like that. You really have to run it through a machine. Also to get more circles out of it start cutting them at siide not center of dough.and work around.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow, that's an amazing video!  You really have to have a talent for working with dough, if I even walked into that room without touching it it would start tearing.  I'm so impressed with how quickly and easily you worked that dough.  What was the filling that you put in it?  I really enjoyed watching that although as a pro musician I take offense to that music being called "good" lol.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> What you are showing is puff paste not phylo. *Let me see you roll out phylo*. Puff dough is easy. Roll out dot/ rest roll out dot rest 3 times let rest then roll and use. Phylo doesn't work like that. You really have to run it through a machine. Also to get more circles out of it start cutting them at siide not center of dough.and work around.


Do you know how mean that sounds? Let me see YOU roll out phyllo. It's sooooooo easy to criticize isn't it?


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> What you are showing is puff paste not phylo. Let me see you roll out phylo. Puff dough is easy. Roll out dot/ rest roll out dot rest 3 times let rest then roll and use. Phylo doesn't work like that. You really have to run it through a machine. Also to get more circles out of it start cutting them at siide not center of dough.and work around.


Both the vid and the photo are called strudel or phylo leaf.I was taught to make puff pastry in Paris 40 yrs ago using three diff methods of lamination.

The paste the leaf is made out of is just oil, flour,and water is that how you make your puff?


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> What you are showing is puff paste not phylo. Let me see you roll out phylo. Puff dough is easy. Roll out dot/ rest roll out dot rest 3 times let rest then roll and use. Phylo doesn't work like that. You really have to run it through a machine. Also to get more circles out of it start cutting them at siide not center of dough.and work around.


Oh I also wanted to add check out Burek Sa Sirom before you stick your foot father in the hole, sa sirom is a mixture of feta, cream cheese and egg yolks that is what the guy is dotting on the phyllo leaf.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Here you go ED more puff pastry making


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Kippers said:


> Oh I also wanted to add check out Burek Sa Sirom before you stick your foot father in the hole, sa sirom is a mixture of feta, cream cheese and egg yolks that is what the guy is dotting on the phyllo leaf.


Oh, that's not you making it?


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

21112008107.JPG




__
kippers


__
Nov 2, 2012








Nah this is me out on the lash with my wife.


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

I have a recipe from a 42 yr old Greek cook book.  I don't dare kick it up as it is perfect as is.  So is the recipe for Pastitsio - there is nothing to fix.  Skardalia, Tzatziki, Tarama Salata, Mussaka -  it's all good and was all well thought out time back way back.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Miss Koukouvagia

  As I said above I would never make it without special equipment. I would make a puff pastry and have done so many times even though I can buy it made. Why? because I prefer to make mine with real butter. And I am not being mean just stating what I think it is having handled the stuff over and over for years ,  Phylo dough can not be laid out like this as without constantly brushing with oil  1. it wiuld dry out an.d crack. 2. It would not lay down over table like this without breaking.  Perhaps if you did make pastry in the past you would see this for yourself.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Miss Koukouvagia
> 
> As I said above I would never make it without special equipment. I would make a puff pastry and have done so many times even though I can buy it made. Why? because I prefer to make mine with real butter. And I am not being mean just stating what I think it is having handled the stuff over and over for years , Phylo dough can not be laid out like this as without constantly brushing with oil 1. it wiuld dry out an.d crack. 2. It would not lay down over table like this without breaking. Perhaps if you did make pastry in the past you would see this for yourself.


Regardless of what you would call it or how it is made, laying out dough like that is quite remarkable in itself. I don't know anything about pastry which is probably why I am impressed. I can't even make an apple pie (tried!) I did however think that the video was of Kippers rolling out the dough and I see now that it was not. So who rolled out that dough and what was in it? We'll never know I guess. I do think that it is easy to criticize and negativity is not charming.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Here is a Bosnian lady making meat burek using home made phyllo or leaf.The dough consist of flour, water and oil after kneading and resting it becomes very pliable.The pictures I have of our home made leaf and Burek are in my photobucket acc and I cannot post them for some reason. Help please.EB have you ever tasted Burek? .


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> Miss Koukouvagia
> 
> As I said above I would never make it without special equipment. I would make a puff pastry and have done so many times even though I can buy it made. Why? because I prefer to make mine with real butter. And I am not being mean just stating what I think it is having handled the stuff over and over for years , Phylo dough can not be laid out like this as without constantly brushing with oil 1. it wiuld dry out an.d crack. 2. It would not lay down over table like this without breaking. Perhaps if you did make pastry in the past you would see this for yourself.


You better tell this Greek bakery worker that it cannot be done.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

And so you know Puff Paste here in USA  is  layers of dough dotted with butter or shortening and contains no oil  and is turned 3 times. and rested between each turn and re rolled .  Phylo is a far cry from this. Authentic strudel leaves from Bavaria and Germany is the way you describe and is so thin that it is usually rolled out on canvas. so it does not tear a lot. If you notice in the picture above with the man in it , when he rolled it  even in canvas it starts to tear, Here in America both Puff paste and some strudel dough are put in a machine called a Sheeter. Phylo tears easily and is usually worked on awith oil brushed on it so it does not dry out. Puff Paste is not.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

Phyllo, Filo, Strudel leaf are all the same recipe. They are Turkish in origin and were spread through Europe by the Ottoman Empire.

EB you do seem to want to pontificate about something you patently know very little about.

Clic on this link and then you may learn something.http://www.bakeinfo.co.nz/Facts/Pastry/Filo-pastry

I was taught Patisserie in Paris 37 yrs ago. I worked in a bakery in Frejus after that.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Everyone knows they are all the same , you don't have to be a brain surgeon to know that. Bring up Puff pastry and you may learn something to. And not to brag but I served my apprenticeship in the Hotel Negresco in Niece over 47 years ago . So what.


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> What you are showing is puff paste not phylo. Let me see you roll out phylo. Puff dough is easy. Roll out dot/ rest roll out dot rest 3 times let rest then roll and use. Phylo doesn't work like that. You really have to run it through a machine. Also to get more circles out of it start cutting them at siide not center of dough.and work around.


So oh font of all wisdom is your eye sight failing ?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I try to help people as do a lot of other people on here. We are quite used to dealing with wise asses, So therefore our conversation is ended. Have a good life        ejb


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

chefedb said:


> I try to help people as do a lot of other people on here. We are quite used to dealing with wise asses, So therefore our conversation is ended. Have a good life ejb


"Try" being the operative word, Who are the "we" you are talking about? maybe the royal we?


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Why don't you give it a rest?


----------



## kippers (Aug 31, 2012)

cheflayne said:


> Why don't you give it a rest?


I do, to allow the protein to develop, I then slap the dough around to help the protein to convert to gluten. I use Canadian Red Spring Flour because it has a 15% protein content so after slapping it makes the phyllo dough stretch beautifully.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

Spanokopita is so easy to make at home and it's a great App for the holidays.

I use 1/2 package of frozen phyllo dough. If I can find "Fillo Factory" brand I use that. I do try to pay close attention to the boxes and dig to the bottom of the stack. Read the expiry dates if you can as supermarkets tend to hold phyllo a long time and if it's thawed and frozen and thawed etc it can be a real pain to work with.

I use good quality EVOO to brush the layers of phyllo.

Steam 2 10-16 ounce packages of spinach that has been cleaned and stemmed. If you are a Costco shopper some times they have the large tubs of organic baby spinach. Wring the spinach out well. Like Hulk Hogan. Get every last drop of moisture out. When you think you have it all out..... wring it out some more or press the spinach between paper towels. Repeat this as many times as it takes to get all of the moisture out.

Coarse chop the spinach.

7 ounces of crumbled French Feta. French feta can be a lot more $$ but it's rich and creamy unlike the brickish stuff in a tub that tastes like salted cardboard. If you can find small tins of this all the better.

S&P

2 minced cloves of fresh garlic.

1.5 Tablespoons of Fresh lemon juice and the zest from 1 lemon.

Mix all the ingredients.

Whip 2 large egg whites to a soft meringue and gently fold it into the spinach.

I layer 3-4 sheets of phyllo and cut into six sections. I use about a Tablespoon of filling in each section and roll triangles. I put these on a sheet pan covered with parchment and then finish with just a light sprinkle of coarse sea salt on top.

This makes 15-16 pieces.

I cook at 375 until the phyllo is nice and gold and the eggs whites rise.

The great thing about Spanokopita is you can make them now, freeze and cook from a frozen state when you have company.

Dave


----------



## slayertplsko (Aug 19, 2010)

ED BUCHANAN said:


> What you are showing is puff paste not phylo. Let me see you roll out phylo. Puff dough is easy. Roll out dot/ rest roll out dot rest 3 times let rest then roll and use. Phylo doesn't work like that. You really have to run it through a machine. Also to get more circles out of it start cutting them at siide not center of dough.and work around.


1, Well, I've stretched dough a few times already (you may call it phyllo dough, croustade dough, strudel dough, burek dough or whatever, essentially it's the same thing), made strudels, baklava, tiropitas, Languedocienne cabessals and other stuff, so I know what it looks like and the picture certainly does show phyllo dough.

2, I don't understand the second sentence - are you saying phyllo is not rolled? Well, there are different methods to get it thin, but it typically begins with rolling and sometimes that's all that is done. I've seen a Turkish cook roll out many layers of phyllo dough for baklava so thin that paper-thin would be a gross understatement - at once! I guess he used cornstarch or something to prevent sticking.

3, Yes, puff pastry is completely different and much less skill-demanding.

4, You most certainly can stretch dough without machines and this is how it's done in homes throughout Balkans, Middle East, Central Europe and Southern France. The amount of tears depends on baker's skill.


----------

